# prozac study



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi,

Not sure if this will be relevant, redundant, both or neither...but on CBC's The National last night (Canadian national news program), they were talking about a study in the U.S. done on Prozac and it's efficacy. The study concluded that it is indeed effective at treating depression, and combined with psychotherapy it is extra-effective. Now, from what they said, studies done before that were only funded by the drug companies that produce anti-depressants and therefore were inherently biased. But this one, funded by the american government (admittedly a dubious source as well, but what is one to do), verified the findings.

Any information could probably be obtained by going to http://www.cbc.ca and search for The National.

Again, i don't know how relevant this is, but thought some people might want to know.

s.


----------

